# Where to get slate for aquarium?!



## bigk_54 (Apr 3, 2008)

Wondering if anyone can lead me in right direction...... I am looking to get some slate for an aquiarium, I am pondering the idea of a chiclid tank but dont know where to get it from Thanks


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Try a home improvement store. They often have many kinds of decorative stone in their garden departments.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I got mine from landscaping buisness. Also ,some lawn and garden shops might carry it.


----------



## bigk_54 (Apr 3, 2008)

Ok you say home improvement stores, so I take it like The Depot and Lowes?! Is there something I should look for or stay away from to make sure that it isn't gonna affect the fish?! Thanks for the help so far!


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

My local Home Depot has a really crappy selection of good aquarium stone. They have play sand and pea gravel, then some larger rounded river rocks that could look cool, but the slate is just in big square flagstones and is expensive. A landscaping store will have a much better selection and better prices. I have red shale in my tanks that only cost me $0.14 a pound at a landscaping place. "Loose wall rock" they called it.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Landscaping places are also very good.

What you want to stay away from are sedimentary rocks. Those have a tendency to raise your pH dramatically as the water soluble binders in them leech into the water. If you're not sure then a few drops of an acid on the rocks will tell you. If the acid bubbles leave it at the store.


----------

